# Wonderful Jig



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

I just bought one. Looking forward to using it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You do not tell us what the jig does
Which kind of jig is it?
Why do like it?
How does it make your work better and easier?
How much did you pay for it?
From your review I learn nothing about the jig and it does not give me the desire to buy this jig.
Sorry if you think that I am too hard on you but review needs to inform, your does not.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> You do not tell us what the jig does
> Which kind of jig is it?
> Why do like it?
> How does it make your work better and easier?
> ...


I am sorry you feel that way.. But do you really need to make a production of it…usually if I find a review unhelpful j move on to the next… I didn't realize there were standards off reviews … Take care


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I didn't realize there were standards off reviews" 
In fact there is kind of standard for reviews.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Good review, nice box- and yes to Pocket screws as fasteners. Jay's http://jayscustomcreations.com/ has some videos you may want to check out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

as for a professional review standard may I suggest the attached link. 
https://orgtheory.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/the-editors-speak-what-makes-a-good-review/
God made us all differently yet the same…


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> as for a professional review standard may I suggest the attached link.
> https://orgtheory.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/the-editors-speak-what-makes-a-good-review/
> God made us all differently yet the same…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's very true


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

2r=i?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Pickle- the answer:
http://www.ams.org/journals/proc/1950-001-04/S0002-9939-1950-0037958-7/S0002-9939-1950-0037958-7.pdf
and as for how I outsmarted the trees- I work with them that is why I use the Kreg pockethole jig and make the case to hold them- this review is about a good product and PRIDE!
ps is the r or the i the dependant varible?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

DW, B is the variable.

Love my pocket hole jiggermebobbers. Not fortunate enough to have the 4 or 5 yet, but I appreciate what they allow me to do quickly.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Maybe it's time to upgrade my old Kreg.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

Have the K4 also! One of my favorite tools in the shop!!


----------

